# New R35 GTR a 4 seater?



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

I'm sure it will be but can anyone confirm?

Thanks Rob


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

I was thinking about starting a thread about that too.
I´ve heard so many people talking about that the gtr has got some space for passengers even on the rear seats.
And it always seemed as if the rear passengers had pretty much space available on all GTR models.
Now the new GTR looks more like a 2 seats coupe with 2 emergency jump seats.

Wasn´t the size and space of the GTR`s also an argument for you guys to own one??? 
And will THAT play a role on buying decisions on the new model?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

I'm not overly concerned about it having alot of leg room for rear passengers, it just has to be a 4 seater not a 2.

Can anyone confirm it has even small setas in the rear?


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

I did read somewhere that it WILL have 4 seats. I'm bu99ered if I can remember where though.

TT


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

If it aint got 4 seats I aint buyin.


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> I'm not overly concerned about it having alot of leg room for rear passengers, it just has to be a 4 seater not a 2.
> 
> Can anyone confirm it has even small setas in the rear?


Rob, I'm pretty sure it will be a 4 seater. Look here:










Look at the hump behind the right front seat. You can see it's set quite far back, possibly 2 or 3 feet. Also, after studying all the photos of the car, you can see that it's the same on the left side. It most definelty will be a four seater. There will likely be a center console going through the middle, and they will likely be jumpseats.

Nissan wants to keep the tradition of the GT-R alive, and they know what customers want. We want 4 seats! So they will give us 4 seats.


----------



## Chuck_H (Jul 28, 2006)

It will be a 4 seater. The back looks like a tight fit though.


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Proto had 4 seats, as it had that whacky roof brace between the rear passenges if you can remember.


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

The new 911 Turbo has 4 seater, I'm 99.9999% sure the new GTR will have it too


----------

